# أخبار الأقباط ( من الصحف المصرية والعالمية )



## قبطى حقيقى (23 فبراير 2008)

*Coptreal *

*News Observation Network *
*شبكة الرصد الإخبارى *​


*




*​


*18/2/2008*
*19/2/2008*
*20/2/2008*​



*



*


*حرب تصريحات بين العمدة وجبرائيل بسبب "التنصير" *​


*«**مواطنون في وطن واحد»: الحرية الممنوحة للأقباط في مصر هي حرية البيزنس فقط*​


*الهاربون من كنيسة البابا شنودة*​


*معرض داخل كنيسةبوسط البلد يعرض كتبا مشبوهة .. تنظمه جمعية قبطية في توقيت معرض الكتاب*​


*مذكرات الأسقف المتمرد علي الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية .. أنا.. والبابا شنودة*​


*



*​


*بالصور .. دورات تدريبية للقساوسة ومشايخ الأوقاف والأزهر لمواجهة الفتنة الطائفية*​


*انفراد .. حوارمع الأسرة المصرية الوحيدة التى مازالت تتحدث باللغة القبطية داخل مصر*​


*تعلموا الدرس من شبرا*​


*مايكل منير : لااطمع فى ان اكون عضواً بمجلس الشعب او وزيراً والمؤسسة التى انشأتها هدفها تدريبالشباب على المشاركة بعيداً عن الطائفية*​


*الأنبا اغابيوس يقاضى وزير الداخلية ومدير امن المنيا بسبب عدم حسم النزاع على قصر حشمت باشا بينالمسلمين والأقباط*​

​



*



 *​


*مللى الأسكندريةيطالب البابا ببناء كنائس جديدة*​


*كاهن يطلب 5ملايين جنيه من البابا شنودة*​


*ثقافة الشورى تبحث عن 50 مليون جنيه فى الكنيسة المعلقة*​


*



*​


*بالأرقام سبوبةالكهنوت فى مصر*​


*حرب الردة بين الأزهر والكنيسة*​


*بدعة قبطية جديدةأثارت جدلاً .. مسيحيون .. يعترفون بالخطايا .. عبر النت*​


*ازمة فى اطفيح بسبب كنيسة " دير الرسل " الأثرية*​


*



*​



*ساويرسوعبدالعزيز*


*



*​


*«**نيويورك تايمز»: الشباب المصري يتجه للتدين بسبب البطالة والعجز عن الزواج*​


*«ثقافة الشوري» تزور «المعلقة» بعد توقف ترميمها*​


*رئاسة الجمهوريةتطالب وزارة السياحة بالتحقيق في وقائع كنيسة أبوسرجة*​


*الداعية الإسلامي عمرو خالد لـ «المصري اليوم»: الفتنة الطائفية تطل برأسها علي مصر*​


*٦من زعماء أقباط المهجر يقدمون بلاغًا إلي النيابة ضد «جمال أسعد» لأنه وصفهم بـ«خونةوعملاء»*​

​



*



*​


*ثقافة الشورىتكشف : تحول الكنيسة المعلقة إلى مقلب للقمامة*​


*



*​


*البابا شنودة فى عظة الأحد بالأسكندرية يرفض زيارة المقابر إذا كانت للندب واللطم ويوصى بالوفاءبالنذور*​


*C.D على موقع مكسيموس يدعى ان نقص الرعاية بالفتيات القبطيات هو سبب هروبهن وإشهارهن للإسلاموالكنيسة*​


*لجنة الثقافةتزور الكنيسة المعلقة لتتفقد اعمال الترميم*​


*حملة توقيعات لإعادة الأنبا تكلا*​


*



*​


*ألغاز مهرجان المركز الكاثوليكي لم تجد إجابة! *​


*حقوق المواطنة في إعلام أسيوط! *​




*



*​


*أول مؤتمرلـ«أقباط المهجر» في القاهرة لم يلق اهتماماً من مسيحيي مصر*​


*



*​


*عمر الشريف وعادل إمام يتصديان للتعصب الديني*​


*



*​


*خطايا الليبراليةفي رسائل كنسية*​


*مسيحي، ولكن،مسلم سابقا*​



*



*​


*الاحتفال ببدءت صوير »حسن ومرقص«*

*للمزيد من اخبار مسيحى العالم *
*http://www.coptreal.com/ShowSubject.aspx?SID=1160*​

​


----------

